# Bicycle and Mini Bike Show & Kruze-IN



## npence (Jan 8, 2010)

Daddy Katz Kustom Kulture
Presents
Bicycle and Mini Bike Show & Kruze-In
Saturday Feb 6th 11am ? 6 pm

Load in starts at 10am ? all contestants must be in by 1pm
Judging starts at 2pm - trophies at 3pm
Open to all age groups
Cash and Trophy's
Stock, Original, Custom, Rat, and Age (15 and under)
$5 per entry.
Sign up day of event
Food and Drink for sale at event...
Larger space than last year !! We have the whole back of the building

New This year...Limited indoor swap space
10x10...$15 each space. Pre-register
Free outdoor swap space
...it may be a warm day?who knows !!

Daddy Katz - 3250 Kettering Blvd, Dayton,Ohio 45429 - 937-296-0347 ? http://www.daddykatz.com


----------



## pedal alley (Jan 8, 2010)

ALL RIGHT,I'V BEEN WATCHING, &
 WAITING FOR THIS THREAD.
i hope to make it this year.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm gonna try to be there. I'll have a black Huffy and/or a Western Flyer Wildcat BMX bike.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 25, 2010)

I may be selling outside and with me will be a low-mileage, minty, original (even the tires), 1983 Murray X24 BMX bike!


----------

